# Italia Serie A 06 Jan



## OddsPoster (Jan 4, 2010)

06 Jan 11:30 Chievo v Inter Milan  4.50 3.40 1.83 +28  
06 Jan 14:00 Atalanta v Napoli  2.62 3.00 2.87 +28  
06 Jan 14:00 Bari v Udinese  2.20 3.10 3.50 +28  
06 Jan 14:00 Cagliari v Roma  3.00 3.20 2.40 +28  
06 Jan 14:00 Catania v Bologna  2.00 3.20 4.00 +28  
06 Jan 14:00 Lazio v Livorno  1.66 3.50 5.50 +28  
06 Jan 14:00 Parma v Juventus  3.10 3.10 2.40 +28  
06 Jan 14:00 Sampdoria v Palermo  2.20 3.20 3.40 +28  
06 Jan 14:00 Siena v Fiorentina  3.40 3.20 2.20 +28  
06 Jan 19:45 AC Milan v Genoa  1.57 3.75 6.00


----------

